# Steam-Guard Problem &gt; kein Code gemailt



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. September 2011)

Hi,
ich versuche nun schon seit Wochen meinen Steamaccount  wieder benutzbar zu machen. Es klappt aber nicht.

Seit Steam-Guard klappt nix mehr. Er hat mir einmal den Code zugemailt, aber da ich diese Mail zu spät abgefangen habe, war die Nummer ungültig. Eine Neue wird mir nicht zugesandt. Warum? Habe das FAQ schon mehrmals  durchgelesen. Im CB-Forum weiß auch niemand Rat. Was kann ich da noch tun? Es wird langsam lästig. Es ist zwar blos ein Account, aber  es geht um die Speicherspielstände.

Den Support kann ich auch irgentwie nicht kontaktieren. Und wenn, denke, ich dass die auch erst in 2 Jahren antworten. IRgendtwelche tollen Tipps? 


gruß
jan


----------



## Worrel (3. September 2011)

a) Spamordner?
b) Support kontaktieren geht nicht? wie wo was warum nicht? (Du mußt dir dort einen separaten Support Account anlegen - nicht die Steam Einlogdaten)


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (3. September 2011)

Hi...

Im Spamordner ist blos ein alter Code.

Ja, auf der Steam-Seite stand, dass die "Aktion nicht bearbeitet werden kann" nachdem ich versuchte dem Support meine Nachricht zu schicken. Trotzdem habe ich eine bestätigungsmail erhalten. KOmisch das ganze. Warum müssen die einfachsten Dinge blos so verkompliziert werden oder ich bin einfach nur sehr doof.


gruß
jan


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2011)

Hast Du Dich den mal beim Steam-Suppot angemeldet? da muss man sich ja erst richtig anmelden, das sind AFAIK nicht die gleichen Daten wie für den Account


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (4. September 2011)

Jo, das mit den nicht gleichen Daten wie beim Account wusste ich bereits, und es hat sich tatsächlich jemand nach Mitternacht gemeldet. Hätte damit nie gerechnet.

Mal gucken was draus wird, weil die separate Mail mit meinen Kontodaten fehlt, die der MEnsch meinte gesendet zu haben. 

gruß
jan


----------



## DGRGaming (28. Dezember 2015)

Bei Mir ist das Genau das Gleiche doch wenn ich mich bei support anmelde kriege ich auch keine einzige nachricht


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2015)

DGRGaming schrieb:


> Bei Mir ist das Genau das Gleiche doch wenn ich mich bei support anmelde kriege ich auch keine einzige nachricht


 wie lange hast du gewartet? vlt mal einen neuen Account erstellen, um mit dem wiederum auf Probleme mit dem anderen hinzuweisen.


----------

